# Luna...giving the toy, (the EHRET way)...



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

After seeing the recent video of the possessive GSD that won't give up the toy, I realized I have the same problem, the dog is possessive as she always has been..I have worked on it, but hit a standstill...

I tried to do it in a similar way...(about as similar as Daryl did with his metal retriever post, as it was to Mike's testing ...titled (the Suttle way))

It is waaaay worse with a tug or a ball on a string, so I tried it with a plastic water bottle..but still got bitten...

I just went outside and filmed it and thought I would post it...

anyone have any suggestions how I can get th dog to give me the toy, this did not work...:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhSxSieU1aM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

ha ha, I gave myself a headache from laughing so hard. Um, yeeeeah....


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lots of talking but I didn't hear ONE "pretty please" :-0
One simple way to avoid chasing a dog to get a tug/ball back is "DON'T LET IT GO IN THE FIRST PLACE" play tug and then
immobilize it till he lets go. Basic Michael Ellis technique.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Lots of talking but I didn't hear ONE "pretty please" :-0
> One simple way to avoid chasing a dog to get a tug/ball back is "DON'T LET IT GO IN THE FIRST PLACE" play tug and then
> immobilize it till he lets go. Basic Michael Ellis technique.


why thank you Thomas for the suggestion, I just tried it and the problem is now fixed...you are always good with training suggestions...that was spot on, it is all better now...VBG


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

LMAO, that's great... :lol:


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

pretty funny shit there


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Maybe it is funny, but you still cannot train a dog for shit. At least Daryl can breed nice dogs and has some sort of redeeming quality.

Go walk or something.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

this is funny too , 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tI2gy5LF0M&NR=1


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> why thank you Thomas for the suggestion, I just tried it and the problem is now fixed...you are always good with training suggestions...that was spot on, it is all better now...VBG


Gosh O golly I'm blushing now


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Here you go http://www.dogtrainingwithease.com/dog-training-dvd

Everything fixed in 15 minutes or less!!! \\/


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

You all really ought to TRY to play nice.


Terrasita


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

I think a pretty please with sugar on top would have done the trick......effing love a dutchie with attitude. Some just have more than others....that looks one with a bit more.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: You all really ought to TRY to play nice.

YOU should stop acting like an old woman trying to control everything. LOL


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> YOU should stop acting like an old woman trying to control everything. LOL


There you go Jeff. I knew you wouldn't let me down. Gotta get that out once a week at least, though I really did think you would have given Daryl a little more shat over his recorded plays with the Puppet Master Nyx.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I thought it ironic that someone who cannot train is making fun of someone who NEVER has claimed to be a trainer.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I thought it ironic that someone who cannot train is making fun of someone who NEVER has claimed to be a trainer.


Fair enough Jeff. I will give you that. That said, I know that I shouldn't have commented on Daryl's video either - though I did find Joby's spoof funny. I usually don't offer criticism (even if i think it's constructive) on videos or training techniques on the WDF and I feel stupid for doing it now. It's a bit out of character for me to do that... sorry Daryl :-(


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: You all really ought to TRY to play nice.
> 
> YOU should stop acting like an old woman trying to control everything. LOL


 
Hahahah, its the herder in me, what can I say. But really, control????

T


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Ok then dork, controlling the movement of the thread.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Ok then dork, controlling the movement of the thread.


oooohhhhh, nice try and you seem to be the only one controlled. The rest carried on. Dork---term of endearment??? If I wanted to control the movement of the thread, I'd say screw the training spoofs and back to what Darryl does--breed and the planned 2, 2-3 linebreeding on Max. But I thought you had the best spin on it---put her in a crate and ship her. 

T


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Painful to watch....so very painful... but slightly less painful than the video you are emulating...

Need a lobotomy after that!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So easy for all of you to talk shit, but never show any of your training, and by the comments, all excellent trainers, I am sure.

Terrafirma, you dance whenever I want you to. All blow, and no show. You are in that "never shown a video" category as well.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

hey Joby.... i really do feel for your pain, but fwiw, i can't even get my little shitter dingo to even show an interest in a damn pet bottle until i blow in it and make it whistle  
- i WILL try and get a video of it tho ... promise 

you could always just go with the flow and change it to an OG session and work on the retrieve later 
... think i read somewhere on the net you gotta set em up to succeed


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I guess after reading 100's of posts where the breeder is talking about complex character issues and drives, and breeding philosophies, disagreeing and debating with other breeders and many people that do train dogs, I assumed he trained his dogs, and had some knowledge of dog training. 

I (_maybe_ in error) thought that the video posted was an attempt to show how possessive the dog was. It was not a training post, he was showing things to demonstrate the "possessiveness".

The dog in question did not appear to be possessive, from the video.

If the breeder is trying to breed dogs with zero possession, and expects a dog to naturally come to him and put things in his hand with no training, then I can agree that the dog is possessive, based on what I saw.

It was stated that the dog has been worked with A LOT on the supposed issue, but that it still exists.

It was stated that the dog will NEVER give up a toy and is possessive, I did not see that at all. I saw a dog that was encouraged to be possessive in a video, inadvertently or not, and the dog did NOT appear to be very possessive. The dog did give up the item very easily on the ground when the person actually tried to take the toy from her. 

Again, I assumed that this person who has bred litters of working dogs, posted 100's of times about complex character traits and breeding philosophies in working dogs, often going against the grain of others on the topics, and taken pot shots at other breeders of working dogs, would know how to work with these character traits. 

For reference, I would rate the possessiveness of the dog based on the video, a 1 or 2, on a scale from 1-10, with 10 being the most possessive.

If I had to rate the dog in my video on possessiveness I would give her a 5 or so, The video was made to show how a moderately (in my opinion), not a highly possessive dog (in my opinion), would react in a similar scenario to the one posted in the other thread.

This topic really shows the range of variances of how people read and interpret character traits and other things concerning working dogs. I now see that the range of opinion is much wider than I previously thought it could be.

If that dog is possessive to Daryl, I am now interested in seeing on video what the he considers an anti-social dog, for a point of reference, when looking at the posts.

I guess I somehow owe you an apology Daryl, I made assumptions of things that were not there. Your posts are thorough and thoughtful when discussing topics related to the character traits, drives, and other things concerning working dogs. I did not take into account the huge variances on people's opinions on these things, so I apologize. I did assume that you were actually trying to show the possession level in the dog.

Regardless of anything related to dog training, You think that dog is possessive, I do not think the dog is very possessive, based on your video.

If we did talk about the training aspect of it, I can see why you might assess the dog as a possessive dog, based on the training going on in the video. I also misread the post and thought that the dog was 6 yrs old..which I am sure added to my misunderstanding of the training aspect of it.

Our respective opinions on possessiveness are not close at all, that is what I learned from the threads on this matter.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

LOL....while I don't like the whole "spoof" thing, I do like how she sits there and growls at you.....kind of like a "wtf are you doing???"


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> LOL....while I don't like the whole "spoof" thing, I do like how she sits there and growls at you.....kind of like a "wtf are you doing???"


Yeah, took it a little too far with the vid, but I saw a spoof vid not too long ago posted by him as well, or a vid that I THOUGHT was a spoof, maybe it was not intentionally done., and I wanted to show how a moderately possessive dog would react for a reference point.

the dog WAS like WTF...the words and tone used, coupled with body language gave her the go ahead to act like a bitch..that is obvious, hopefully.

If I poked and prodded at her a little more, or smacked her a couple of times at an elevated level during the video (in that mindset), like was done in the other video, it most likely would result in the need for some super glue to close up the holes... She probably would not do well with physical strikes to her, when she is allowed to be possessive like that. I am only guessing though...maybe today I will try that and find out.

For the record the dog will bring stuff to me and give it to me, if that is what I want her to do.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> LOL....while I don't like the whole "spoof" thing,
> 
> You do to, its ok to say it


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> Carol Boche said:
> 
> 
> > LOL....while I don't like the whole "spoof" thing,
> ...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Loved your vid Joby, had a good laugh. If I had a decent camera or the software for my phone I'm pretty sure I could put up a pretty entertaining vid of a possesive dog.

My point is this; you do have a point, but is it necessary to ridicule in the protracted manner (page after page) and frequency that you do ? Some of your posts make me _almost_ a little uncomfortable on occasion when you rip into other folks, especially when they are coming from a hyper, fat and lazy, addicted to pop and god knows what else pp trainer dude, who is referring to an established member (who contributes intelligent scientific stuff) in the third party . You don't have the wit and flair of Jeff ya know!

Sometimes it is just bad taste, or lack of class....maybe that is what some folks refer to as trailer trash in your neck of the woods I wonder?


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Wow I really thought that was serious until I kept reading... haven't been following the boards much... so glad it wasn't lol... sarcasm evaded.... gonna have to find this other video now...



Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

It seems you have some really obsessive and somewhat emotional issues about all this, and concocted a lot of assumptions not worth arguing over. Definitely a lot of effort on your part. I addressed you one time, one sentence in that thread. Did you not get enough attention from me?


----------

